# Art Enthusiasts



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd rather like a book of Mondrian works, could anyone recommend one? Preferably not over about 40 quid.

I'm fairly indifferent to descriptive texts and whatnot, i'd just like a decent size and image quality on some dense paper.










This was always one of my favourites circa my ill-fated Art College year, so loud and engaging.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Taschen? they make good art books. I would think it is the sort of book you want to see before you buy, can't easily buy online.

Sorry can't help much, just posting here because I love seeing the development of his art style.









































This probably messes up your browser window.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Klee can be somewhat along the same lines.


----------

